# What to do with bad/dead leaf



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 17, 2014)

So if a plant has a wilted leaf or yellow or dry leaf should it be trimmed off in the veg stage or should it just be left till it falls off?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2014)

I let mine fall naturally.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just leave them, they will fall when they are ready, plants arent always pretty, especially late in flower. If it bugs you tap the leaf stem with your finger, if its ready it will drop.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2014)

Dman, I love that you said plants aren't always pretty, if i wasn't so ashamed i would show you some UUUUGGGGLY plants I  have right now.  They hardly have a leaf on them..and the ones that do are orange.. and dead. ugly.

Just pick um up and keep the floor clean Stank.


----------

